# Welcome out newest MOD Smeysna!



## Kiko

Everybody welcome the newest MOD to the Ratforum Team!

Smeysna. I am sure she will do a great job.


----------



## Zhaneel

Congrats! I knew this would be happening before long.


----------



## Jaguar

*claps*

welcome


----------



## lilspaz68

Welcome!!!


----------



## Jaguar

also thought it should be noted that littlematchstick has stepped down from her global moderation position due to complications arising in real life. just wanna give her a big thanks for everything she's done and well wishes for the future


----------



## smesyna

Thanks guys! I'm very happy to be doing this.

I second the thanks and well wishes for littlematchstick.


----------



## lilspaz68

Jaguar said:


> also thought it should be noted that littlematchstick has stepped down from her global moderation position due to complications arising in real life. just wanna give her a big thanks for everything she's done and well wishes for the future


Ahh poor Nikki, she's still a member though right?


----------



## Jaguar

of course


----------



## Alethea

Congrats! I knew that this would happen sooner or later! She is a great poster and always has the best advice.

And the same for LittleMatch, I didn't know her that well on the site, but I do want to wish her luck in hopes that things turn around in her life. Things can only go so far down, before they rise <3


----------



## smesyna

Aww thanks Aletron, it means a lot.


----------



## Persian_boy

Congrats! (obviously I'm new as its 2014 and the last post was 2011) lol. I already saw your posts in the spam section- nice work. Out of curiosity, do you need to know programming/code as one of the requirements to become a moderator?


----------



## abratforarat

Congratulations! I would like to know how to be a MOD too!


----------

